# Impedance Matching Volume Controls?



## clayspivey (Nov 16, 2013)

I know nothing about stero systems but I'm trying to learn. I have a Samsung Blu Ray 5.1 channel 6 speaker 1000 watt dvd player that Im wanting to hook up in my workshop. I want to control the volume with OSD Audio VMS 300 wall volume controls. I will have a pair of speakers outdoors which are 4 ohms 200 watts rms. I want to hook up the other 4 speakers indoors to two more volume switches. The speakers that come with the blu ray player are around 165 watts rms. I'm thinking about ditching the volume control Idea all together but maybe somebody could explain this to me.

What is throwing me off is:

1. The amp and speakers are 3 oms? How does this correspond with the 8 ohm pairs the wall switch instructions call for?
2. The sub woofer and central speaker would go to one volume control?
3. What do I set the impedance matching to on the three switches?
4. Are the OSD 300 watt switches rated high enough for the wattage of the stero? the switch is 100 watts rms per channel.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) 8 ohm is the standard home speaker rating used. When you get into HTiB units and car audio, and some specialized home equipmen, different values are often used.

2) Depends on how you set it up. But you typically want the front, rears, and center/sub all on the same volume control (which is usually controlled by the Receiver) to maintain the sound stage after you have everything setup and calibrated. Having everything on different controls will ruin the calibration.

3) should match the speakers used

4) Assuming the Samsung output is actually 165 watts RMS per speaker, then no, the 100 watt RMS switches are not large enough.


----------

